# ACS Reference Letter



## MattUK83 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi All,

I am afraid this is another boring question about the Reference Letter that the ACS require. I am confused, as I have found some examples that are quite brief, and seen some advice that recommends you are detailed in this letter. 

Has anyone been through this process successfully, and what would you recommend. So far I have taken the following format:

Details about employment (start date, organisation, job title etc)
Description of duties
Some text to sell myself (matthew is reliable, helped implement x amount of projects etc)
Technical skills

All this fits on one page. Does this sound like I am barking up the right tree? 

Secondly, since the IMMI have changed their policy around immigration (1st July 2010) it looks like if you have a IT related degree, they now only require 2 years of relevant experience, rather than four. Have I read this right?

Sorry to ramble, and thanks for any responses.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

MattUK83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am afraid this is another boring question about the Reference Letter that the ACS require. I am confused, as I have found some examples that are quite brief, and seen some advice that recommends you are detailed in this letter.
> 
> ...


My example

*Details about employment*
Starting date of employment
Job Type- Fullt time or halftime
Deesignation.
*2 or 3 line description of your company*
*Description of duties*
5 to 10 duties, try to group them with your designation, e-g when your were software engineer you did this and when your were senior software engineer you did this.
*Software/Hardware*
I mentioned 7 in total
*Projects*
Project Name , my manger refused to do this, i mentioned project1, project 2 etc
Duties in each project and software/hardware you used.
*Information of Manager*
I mentioned his name and phone number.


----------



## MattUK83 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's pretty much what I was thinking. Thank you for your response, I'll give it a go and submit.... The worst that can happen is they reject me 




shafaqat309 said:


> My example
> 
> *Details about employment*
> Starting date of employment
> ...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

MattUK83 said:


> That's pretty much what I was thinking. Thank you for your response, I'll give it a go and submit.... The worst that can happen is they reject me


If you have required experience they cannot reject you, that they will assign you an ANZCO code which is very important for you for further visa processing.

Good luck for your application.


----------



## MattUK83 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I'll get this application of asap. 



shafaqat309 said:


> If you have required experience they cannot reject you, that they will assign you an ANZCO code which is very important for you for further visa processing.
> 
> Good luck for your application.


----------



## Umer.sajjad (Jan 11, 2014)

*Reference Letter*

Hi,

Experience letter from company is enough or a recommendation letter is also required from manager or a colleague ?

Regards,
Umer




shafaqat309 said:


> My example
> 
> *Details about employment*
> Starting date of employment
> ...


----------

